# Vantrue Pro Uber Dashcam Black Friday Deal $135.



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

This is reviewed as one of the best cameras for RS. Below Amazon coupon cuts the $200 price tag to $135. When I applied it there was another $10 discount. Not sure where that came from.

AMAZON CODE: WIRCUTRN

https://www.techbargains.com/deals/vantrue-n2-pro-dash-cam#o400771


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

For that price, I would like to recommend my Blueskysea B2W dual dashcam. It has a total of 20% off at checkout (20% amazon coupon.)

Its two lenses are situated in cylindrical housings below the camera, allowing you to rotate them horizontally to cover either/ both of your side windows. A great option to have if you ever get pulled over by police, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

estore009 said:


> For that price, I would like to recommend my Blueskysea B2W dual dashcam. It has a total of 20% off at checkout (20% amazon coupon.)
> 
> Its two lenses are situated in cylindrical housings below the camera, allowing you to rotate them horizontally to cover either/ both of your side windows. A great option to have if you ever get pulled over by police, and would like to record the interaction with the officer.


Not to mention doesn't blow itself up when subjected to the heat levels produced in most cars during summer operating season... Keeping you from having to take it in Everytime you get home....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Great camera. I have one and it was easy to set up and didn't break the bank. Great value.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

mch said:


> Great camera. I have one and it was easy to set up and didn't break the bank. Great value.


Thanks for your support!


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Has anyone here tried the Rexing V3? I see it's on sale at Amazon today for $140.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Cut said:


> Has anyone here tried the Rexing V3? I see it's on sale at Amazon today for $140.


I really like Rexing. They have good support and firmware updates. Stay away from the unbranded Chinese copies.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Stay away from the unbranded Chinese copies.


Lol, Rexing still is a China brand.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mch said:


> Great camera. I have one and it was easy to set up and didn't break the bank. Great value.


I just bought one $120 on Amazon Cyber Monday


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> This is reviewed as one of the best cameras for RS. Below Amazon coupon cuts the $200 price tag to $135. When I applied it there was another $10 discount. Not sure where that came from.
> 
> AMAZON CODE: WIRCUTRN
> 
> https://www.techbargains.com/deals/vantrue-n2-pro-dash-cam#o400771


Make sure you buy the extra GPS module,it records time,speed and location.i also got a 128 GB SD card .it records 2 full days of driving if you drive 8 hr shifts. thats about an extra $40 on top of the camera cost.Good camera!!been using it for a year,no problems


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Make sure you buy the extra GPS module,it records time,speed and location.i also got a 128 GB SD card .it records 2 full days of driving if you drive 8 hr shifts. thats about an extra $40 on top of the camera cost.Good camera!!been using it for a year,no problems


Don't leave it in your car during the summer or you'll be buying a new one... Fails horribly in heat... Id buy something else like the BLUESKYSEA


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> This is reviewed as one of the best cameras for RS. Below Amazon coupon cuts the $200 price tag to $135. When I applied it there was another $10 discount. Not sure where that came from.
> 
> AMAZON CODE: WIRCUTRN
> 
> https://www.techbargains.com/deals/vantrue-n2-pro-dash-cam#o400771


$119 now.



Dekero said:


> Don't leave it in your car during the summer or you'll be buying a new one... Fails horribly in heat... Id buy something else like the BLUESKYSEA


Transcend. Tough cameras. My 520 has made it through 3 California summers.


----------

